# GROWING SMALL FRUITS



## NorthernWinos (Feb 7, 2007)

Here is a little booklet about GROWING CURRANTS, GOOSEBERRIES AND ELDERBERRIES IN WISCONSIN...

http://learningstore.uwex.edu/pdf/A1960.pdf

[Highlight, copy & Paste to your browser]

With double-sided printing you get a nice little booklet that gives some good ideas...like propagation of more plants...


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 8, 2007)

Great read Northern Thanks.


Now I'm a little scared, my whole front yard is white pines.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 8, 2007)

Just try to get the disease resistant varieties...Not sure right now the names of them. I notice that some companies won't ship to certain states.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I did.........














I hate it when I read a lot real quick and have to make a decision based off of a little knowledge. I do need to go back and see what I ordered and copare it to your post, there was a part that said something about being able to plant in partial shade, if my brands (types) are able to be in shade, I have the perfect spot, if not.......... I'll just order more.


----------

